# Uncia2000



## Arshes Nei (Mar 6, 2007)

I noticed he's now unregistered? Is there any word on what is going on?


----------



## Calorath (Mar 6, 2007)

Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> I noticed he's now unregistered? Is there any word on what is going on?



Are we allowed to speculate?


----------



## Litre (Mar 6, 2007)

oh the drama, the love-triangles, the suspense, the action!

:E


----------



## Xipoid (Mar 6, 2007)

All I know is that I'm really, really sad. QQ  sad face and any other depressing themes I can think of


----------



## Nightingalle (Mar 6, 2007)

o:  Hum...


----------



## Growly (Mar 6, 2007)

Aww, he was sweet.


----------



## Bokracroc (Mar 6, 2007)

Litre said:
			
		

> oh the drama, the love-triangles, the suspense, the action!
> 
> :E


Next week on _The FA_


----------



## Vgm22 (Mar 6, 2007)

A lot of us I think are sad about this. I know I am.


----------



## Damaratus (Mar 6, 2007)

Probably better not to speculate.  He has currently removed himself as an administrator, it was his choice to do so.  It isn't stopping him from showing up on the forums and it will be up to him to explain things in full if he wishes to.


----------



## Calorath (Mar 6, 2007)

Damaratus said:
			
		

> Probably better not to speculate.  He has currently removed himself as an administrator, it was his choice to do so.  It isn't stopping him from showing up on the forums and it will be up to him to explain things in full if he wishes to.



Can you be next?


----------



## Lobo Roo (Mar 6, 2007)

Aww, I loves Uncia...but I know he was busy.


----------



## Damaratus (Mar 6, 2007)

Calorath said:
			
		

> Can you be next?



*pinches your cheek* You're gonna have to bear with me still, silly cat.


----------



## Vgm22 (Mar 6, 2007)

YAY! Damaratus how long do you think you'll stay as what you are?


----------



## blackdragoon (Mar 6, 2007)

wait since when did all this happen? my good buddy the fluffer snowball kitty is not an admin no more? i know he was a bit overworked and all but he did a good job. i sure hope he posts here soon and gives an explanation. or that in the very least he still posts here on the forums in general so we can all still be friends and such.


----------



## Dragoneer (Mar 6, 2007)

We all get stressed out from time to time, and if Uncia needs time away from the site, either temporarily or permanently, its his decision. He's done more for the site than damn near anybody else has, so...

Rather than drag it on, let's all wish him well and a nice, relaxing time. =)


----------



## Vgm22 (Mar 6, 2007)

Preyfar said:
			
		

> We all get stressed out from time to time, and if Uncia needs time away from the site, either temporarily or permanently, its his decision. He's done more for the site than damn near anybody else has, so...
> 
> Rather than drag it on, let's all wish him well and a nice, relaxing time. =)



-nods- Your right, there Preyfar. ^^ We should be wishing Uncia a nice time of relaxation. I know he'll come back to us.


----------



## blackdragoon (Mar 6, 2007)

well i hope for better or worse that he atleast stays with us as a regular member if nothing else. you're right preyfar he has done more for us than anyone else and does deserve a break if he so wishes. but if he just outright leaves it would be like losing a good friend. it's always easy to make friends but it's never easy to lose them.


----------



## Xipoid (Mar 6, 2007)

Well Uncia, you've done FA and its patrons a great service that no debt could ever repay. Honestly, you are one of those people who can do for others at your own expense. Thanks is simply not enough.


Know that, whether you return or not, you are one of the few people I truly hold great amounts of respect for. Good tidings and farewell should you never grace us with your radiant presence again. Our world has grown a little darker without your shinning ideals to guide us through our rough times. Ill-will be at your back and promising opulence in your eye. I hope misfortune never touches you again.


----------



## blackdragoon (Mar 6, 2007)

xipoid said:
			
		

> Know that, whether you return or not, you are one of the few people I truly hold great amounts of respect for. Good tidings and farewell should you never grace us with your radiant presence again. Our world has grown a little darker without your shining ideals to guide us through our rough times. Ill-will be at your back and promising opulence in your eye. I hope misfortune never touches you again.



wow xipoid that is truly amazing and i couldn't agree more. i wish you the best of luck uncia in all your future endeavors.


----------



## dave hyena (Mar 7, 2007)

It's a sad thing indeed to see you go, you did sterling work indeed.
I hope you have a good time of it all friend and that all is or will be well and that you return refreshed.


----------



## dong (Mar 7, 2007)

Yeah, I'ma say I just got here, but I'ma miss him too ;..;

Best wishes to you, Unicia!


----------



## furry (Mar 7, 2007)

Aw I will miss Uncia, best sex I ever had.


----------



## Seras (Mar 7, 2007)

No comment ^_^;


----------



## nobuyuki (Mar 7, 2007)

uncia was near (if not at) the top of my list of best admins.  Did the best he could with the cards given to him.  Good luck dudester


----------



## Sylvine (Mar 7, 2007)

Aww. 

I bid You farewell, then, and with best wishes, too. You're one of those few people I hardly know, yet instantly felt sympathy for. 

I do hope we'll see You around here sometimes~! 

~Sylv


----------



## blackmuzzle (Mar 7, 2007)

wow that sucks but i understand completely... i'll sure miss ya. on those rare occasions when i needed something, you were right on it. thanks fella


----------



## WelcomeTheCollapse (Mar 7, 2007)

I'm not saying goodbye, because that would be like admitting to myself that he's gone for good. I will, however, say good _luck_, and do what you have to do.


----------



## davuu (Mar 8, 2007)

* is slightly confused by all the byebye forever comments or words to that affect as ive not sene anything that says he is gone forever aftre scrolling through all the posts:/ 

 (unless ive missed something)  so lets all hope it isnt forever, as I know that I along with alot of other people will miss him alot.  As FA without Uncia would rather be like A snowy without its spots.

However rlife stuff is always more important, and I wish you luck with whatever it is and hope that you have a nice break and always will as you deserve it *hugs muches*


----------



## lolcox (Mar 9, 2007)

:hat:

Well, then. We'll just wait and see what's goin' on here.


----------



## shy_matsi (Mar 9, 2007)

awh, I hope he isn't gone for good..


----------



## yak (Mar 9, 2007)

/me wonders is Stacey Payne will come around these forums.


----------



## Caution_Cat (Mar 9, 2007)

It's because he deleted my signature >:[

SKELETOR TOOK REVENGE.


----------



## DarkMeW (Mar 10, 2007)

With no information other then he's unregistered, I won't speculate on if it's good or bad. He always seemed like a good reasonable chap, so I'm sure what ever he's doing he'll be just fine.


----------



## missdavies (Mar 11, 2007)

I'm sure he's just taking a break  Snow'pard is one of the most dedicated members to this site that I have ever come across, not to mention he's personally helped me through a few IRL and site issues  What can I say? I love the guy.  I don't think he's gone forever though, especially not that fast with no explanation.  So no worries  We'll all here from him soon enough, I'm sure of it =^_^=


----------



## Rhainor (Mar 13, 2007)

Entirely understandable that Uncia may have needed a vacation from his Admin duties.

You will be missed, Uncia.  _Sayonara_.



_(random fact:  "sayonara" is originally from the Japanese language, and literally translated means "until we meet again".)_


----------



## Hanazawa (Mar 13, 2007)

Rhainor said:
			
		

> _("sayonara" ... literally translated means "until we meet again".)_



I don't know where you heard that, but it's wrong.


----------



## DJ Chrome (Mar 15, 2007)

Damn, it's gonna be empty here without'em.. :<


----------



## Rhainor (Mar 15, 2007)

Hanazawa said:
			
		

> I don't know where you heard that, but it's wrong.



Some short story in my literature textbook, back in high school.  Don't remember the title, or I'd look it up.  I'm pretty sure I heard the same thing from another source, also.

{shrugs} whatever.


----------

